# Firefox does not display images



## JoeyR (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello.  Using FreeBSD v8.3, the version of Firefox bundled with Gnome was very old.  I installed Firefox v16.0.2 from the Ports Collection, but images/icons do not display on websites.  For example, on Google's main page, the 'Google' image that usually displays in the middle of the screen does not show.  As far as I remember, this did not happen with the old version of Firefox that I removed.

I searched for possible solutions to similar problems such as adding


```
Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
```

to xorg.conf, but it did not work.

Anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2012)

Did you update ports as described in /usr/ports/UPDATING?  The Google logo is a PNG, and that was updated in July.  There's also a note about the gecko libraries requiring APNG.


----------



## JoeyR (Nov 8, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Did you update ports as described in /usr/ports/UPDATING?  The Google logo is a PNG, and that was updated in July.  There's also a note about the gecko libraries requiring APNG.



From /usr/ports/UPDATING I guess you are referring to:


```
"graphics/png has to be installed with APNG option"
```

When I installed Firefox v16.0.2, I just accepted all the default options.  Does this mean I have to reinstall Firefox with this particular option or is there another way I can fix this?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2012)

If you updated the ports tree before installing ports, everything is current.  If you installed old ports, then updates are needed.  What does this show?
`% pkg_info -Ix png`


----------

